# Temporary Grounding Video



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not going to spend 51 minutes of my life watching a video unless you say what's in it for me first. Sorry, Joe.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

BBQ said:


> MTW, you just don't understand things.
> 
> Joe deleted the forum that was not his to delete for the posters own good.
> 
> They had opinions that were different from his and that cannot be allowed.


Thanks for setting me straight. :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Temporary Grounding Video


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Joe, people would probably take you more seriously if you didn't just do the link/video/picture posting without any context, feedback, or real discussion.

It's a video about protective grounding. I'm interested in grounding. What do you think about it?


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Big John said:


> Joe, people would probably take you more seriously if you didn't just do the link/video/picture posting without any context, feedback, or real discussion.
> 
> It's a video about protective grounding. I'm interested in grounding. What do you think about it?


How can anyone take a guy seriously who deleted a whole forum?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

FlyingSparks said:


> How can anyone take a guy seriously who deleted a whole forum?


 I don't know anything about Joe except what I've seen him post here. That's all new to me.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

This video is produced by A.B. Chance Company and is a classroom instruction by Lonnie Bell, hot line tools specialist and demonstrator, covers single-point, dual-point and personal grounding practices in: PART I - Principles and Development of Methods and PART II - Equipment Selection, Research Testing


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you have a video on whipping apprentices for fun and profit?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought the link drops were supposed to stop


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I stand corrected and newly informed and for that I thank a fellow ET member. 
I also request that he be banned.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I stand corrected and newly informed and for that I thank a fellow ET member.
> I also request that he be banned.


he's on first.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

FlyingSparks said:


> How can anyone take a guy seriously who deleted a whole forum?


dang, you are soooo judgmental.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thread closed.
The OP deleted the OP...again.


----------

